# Solved: missing MSVCP60.DLL error



## laraju (Mar 27, 2006)

"A required .DLL file, MSVCP60.DLL, was not found."
i went to many sites where you can download DLL files, but i get on the site and then it shuts my internet down. i cant do a scanreg or anything like that, it says
"This file does not have a program accosiated with it for performing this action. Create an association in My Computer by clicking View and then clicking Options."
i've even downloaded some registry fix scans and the same error from the first one keeps coming up. I don't know what happened or whats going on..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Your best bet, for compatibilty purposes would be to install this package:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;259403

Can you download the setup and install it offline?


----------

